# How much weight in a 5 gallon bucket of feed.



## Mosherd1 (Nov 12, 2011)

i was curious if anyone knows this answer approximately for Pelletized grain? My scale is busted and I am looking for a quick way to measure out feed for two pregnant gilts. Buying a new scale is on the list of purchases this weekend. Thanks,
-Dave


----------



## Locuck (Jun 15, 2016)

I haven't been feeding pigs very long but we have fed horses and cows for years this way. I just started with pigs this year. 
We use a old coffee can to measure feed with. One can equals one pound of feed. A big can #10 (like SAMs size veggies can) holds 3lbs. Here is a pic of what Von Loon suggests. His book small scale pig raising is a great resource.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Because different feeds have different density, the answer will vary a fair to significant amount. Hate to just go by what one of us may say, because there could be an enormous difference between different feeds and the base they are derived from. My approximation would be 28 to 36 lbs in a 5 gallon bucket, depending on the base grains used, and the "cut" of the pellets.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

farmerDale said:


> Because different feeds have different density, the answer will vary a fair to significant amount. Hate to just go by what one of us may say, because there could be an enormous difference between different feeds and the base they are derived from. My approximation would be 28 to 36 lbs in a 5 gallon bucket, depending on the base grains used, and the "cut" of the pellets.


5 gal. ground corn mix. = 28 lbs.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Is the feed in a bag? IF 50# bag. Fill 5 gallon buckets, do you have a bucket and a 1/2 =37 1/2#/bucket full, 2 buckets =25#/bucket full, 2 1/2 buckets =20#/bucket full. Approximate I know but close....James


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

A bucket, or any vessel, measures volume (e.g. 5 gallons), not weight. The weight will vary according to the substance in the bucket. (Think of filling the bucket with feathers versus rocks. Not going to weigh the same just because the bucket is full.) 

Pelleted feeds vary also, according to the ingredients. I currently have 3 different pelleted horse and pig feeds, all different weights filling the same bucket. I'm sure your pigs won't mind if you overfeed, but your wallet will.


----------



## farmsteader6 (Dec 19, 2014)

Wheat weighs approx 30lbs per 5 gallon bucket. 2 buckets just fills a typical 50lb feed bag with just enough bag left over to tie it shut.


----------



## woodsman14 (Oct 6, 2014)

I always use the old addage; A pint is a pound the world round, so 8 pints make a gallon and there are 40 pints in 5 gallons BUT, I never top a bucket off, AND the type of grain makes a huge difference... take oats for example compared to wheat... there are about three bushels to make a hundred pounds of oats where it only takes a little over a bushel and a half of wheat to make a hundred pounds. 

Thats where the mills make out... they change the unit of measure from volume to weight. The cash cropper gets paid by volume and the end-user pays by weight. How often do you tell your feed store you want 100 bushels of corn etc?  Sure it all comes out in the wash.... so does that pea in a shell game. LOL!

Also, not all buckets are 5 gallon buckets, many are only 4 gallon but people assume they are all 5's.


----------



## Mosherd1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone, I appreciate it. I definitely have a different view now but the comments have been great, thanks again!


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

I use a 4 gallon bucket as a scoop. It took 3 buckets about 3/4 full to empty a 50# bag. So approximately 16#s of grain in 3 galons.


----------

